# Remove calcium deposits from dripping concrete



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Vinegar should be fine. Just be sure to rinse it and neutralize it after you clean off the residue. 

You could wash it very well and try a polish compound as well. If that doesn't work, a swirl mark compound and last yet (most aggressive) rubbing compound.


----------



## RichardZ (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks! Other than rinsing real well, is there anything else I should do to neutralize the vinegar?

I'm familiar with rubbing compound, and I think the same for a polishing compound. But what the heck is a swirl compound, and where can I get it (Advanced Auto?)

Richard


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Baking soda works. 

Any parts store will have the swirl mark remover stuff.


----------



## RichardZ (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks! Much appreciated!


----------



## RichardZ (Dec 19, 2011)

Windows on Wash,

Thanks for your help. It turns out that my fears of it being embedded in the paint were unfounded. I noticed after a few rains that the spots were beginning to fade, so I took a cloth and some water, and voila! it all came off. Whew. Thanks for your suggestions though -- it could easily have turned out otherwise!

Richard

P.S. - Sorry to take so long to get back to you (been a bit busy), but I did want to tell you what the results were, and to say thanks...


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for the follow up. Glad it worked out.


----------

